# Dateifreigabe unter Vista



## RalfHeinz (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin vor kurzem auf Vista umgestiegen und habe nun ein Problem und zwar funktioniert die Freigabe von Ordnern bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr (bzw. ich mache wohl irgendwas falsch).
Ich sehe zwar nen im Netzwerk die jeweils Freigegebenen Laufwerke aber sobald ich diese öffnen will kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Weiss jemand vielleicht warum?

Zu meinen Rechnern. Ich habe auf meine Desktop Rechner Home Premium und auf meinem Laptop die Buisness.


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Verrätst du auch die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## RalfHeinz (21. Oktober 2007)

Oh ja natürlich. Hier ein Screenshot.


----------



## michaelwengert (22. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Also bei Vista gibt es eine Einstellung, wo du auswählen kannst ob nur Benutzer auf die Freigabe zugreifen dürfen, die ein Benutzerkonto auf diesem Rechner haben oder ob alle dürfen.

Ich denke mal bei dir ist Option 1 ausgewählt.

Da ich hier grad leider kein Vista zur Hand habe kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wo es war.

Glaube aber du kommst drauf wenn du in der Systemsteuerung unter Netzwerk gehst.
Da kannst du dann unten die Auswahl treffen.

Michael


----------



## RalfHeinz (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe mal ein Screenshot von meinen vorhandenen Einstellungen gemacht. Die roten Buttons sind die, die ich angeklickt habe um zum nächsten Fenster (rechts davon) zu gelangen.

Das sollten doch eigentlich die Einstellungen sein, die Du meintest oder? trotzdem kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Laudian (24. Oktober 2007)

Hast du die Windowsfirewall aktiviert?

Hatten vor kurzem selber das Problem, dass freigegebene Drucker nicht erreichbar waren. Da hat die Firewall gesperrt. Nachdem der Server-PC fuer den Drucker keine Firewall mehr hatte ging alles normal. 

Inwieweit die Firewall aber einstellbar ist, damit das nachher laeuft weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------

